# 64 Impala HID Conversion



## Six4

Whats up guys.

I'm wanting to do a HID conversion to my 64 Impala but not sure what I need, or whats out there, to do the conversion. Basically, how/where do I turn the T3 headlights to be HID compatible?

Thanks


----------



## Phillybagged63

here is a start for ya

http://www.brightheadlights.com/hid-upcoming.htm

you wont be able to modify a t3 bulb to work with hid. you need a completely clear lens for the light pattern.


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Feb 18 2010, 10:57 PM~16656287
> *here is a start for ya
> 
> http://www.brightheadlights.com/hid-upcoming.htm
> 
> you wont be able to modify a t3 bulb to work with hid.  you need a completely clear lens for the light pattern.
> *


   damn, those are expensive. Its cool cuz they actually have the projector lense but i could never see spending $1,000 on headlights


----------



## slo

no like


----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4

> _Originally posted by Six4_@Feb 16 2010, 05:05 PM~16631763
> *Whats up guys.
> 
> I'm wanting to do a HID conversion to my 64 Impala but not sure what I need, or whats out there,  to do the conversion.  Basically, how/where do I turn the T3 headlights to be HID compatible?
> 
> Thanks
> *


theres a guy on ebay selling kits look up euro headlight conversion impala on there i was checking into them the other day


----------



## 6INDIVIDUALS4

> _Originally posted by Six4_@Feb 16 2010, 05:05 PM~16631763
> *Whats up guys.
> 
> I'm wanting to do a HID conversion to my 64 Impala but not sure what I need, or whats out there,  to do the conversion.  Basically, how/where do I turn the T3 headlights to be HID compatible?
> 
> Thanks
> *


try this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/58-76-CHEVY...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## HMART1970

Try Zoops.com, This is what I used plus the HID kit!


----------



## slam-low63

x 2


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## RELIC

I am installing Angle eyes on two of my '64s. I like that look. Good luck with the HID install. Post some pic's up when you get it all done


----------



## RELIC

Like this. Not for everyone, but I like it.


----------



## LSHOPPER

hey bro try customstreetdesigns.com you just need to buy the hid kit and the h4 conversion headlights good luck bro


----------



## Six4

Thanks guys. I went through some of the suggestions and PM's.
I'm going with the glass headlights they have on JC Whitney. Once they come in and I install them i'll post up pictures.

Thanks


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Six4_@Mar 4 2010, 11:02 PM~16801428
> *Thanks guys.  I went through some  of the suggestions and PM's.
> I'm going with the glass headlights they have on JC Whitney. Once they come in and I install them i'll post up pictures.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




How much $$$???


----------



## Six4

100 and change a pair. I got 2 for now. If i like them I'll get the second set.


----------



## motionthree

you dont want to put hid bulbs in that type of housing. hid bulbs are designed for a clear smooth lense. you will be blinding people on the road if you use a hid bulb in that housing.

HID work best in a projector type housing, thats what they are designed for.


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by RELIC_@Feb 25 2010, 08:14 PM~16726489
> *Like this. Not for everyone, but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get these at relic?


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 14 2010, 11:50 PM~16890929
> *where you get these at relic?
> *


I got my angle eyes from JC Whitney. Prolly could scoop some off ebay as well


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Mar 15 2010, 09:19 AM~16894440
> *I got my angle eyes from JC Whitney. Prolly could scoop some off ebay as well
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks bro


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Mar 15 2010, 11:41 AM~16894636
> *:thumbsup: thanks bro
> *


uffin:


----------



## For Sale

If you look in the classic industries catalogue they have bulbs that look reall close to stock and allow you to us ea h4 bulb, i have used them a few times and they look great


----------



## ChicanoCruiser

Anyone have a howto? Still tryin o figure out how to adapt the 2 wire highbeam to the h4 conversion which is 3 wire? ... Is there a adaptor or do I gotta. Run
both lights off the lowbeams ?


----------



## Fine59Bel

> _Originally posted by ChicanoCruiser_@May 4 2010, 09:16 PM~17390999
> *Anyone have a howto? Still tryin o figure out how to adapt the 2 wire highbeam to the h4 conversion which is 3 wire? ... Is there a adaptor or do I gotta. Run
> both lights off the lowbeams ?
> *


dude, all i did for my high beam is take an H4, and bend up the 3rd tab and plug into the 2 prong high beam. hasnt given me a problem yet and i have had it like that for 3 yrs now.


----------



## DTA

Fine59Bel said:


> dude, all i did for my high beam is take an H4, and bend up the 3rd tab and plug into the 2 prong high beam. hasnt given me a problem yet and i have had it like that for 3 yrs now.


X2


----------

